# The Island Fish and The Salem Witch



## Fishcarus (May 19, 2014)

This is my fish journal. We are an eccentric little family, and I sure do love to write!

I own two Betta boys, Mako and Nurse.

Mako was my first Betta. I got him on Saint Patrick's Day of 2014. I purchased the silvery-blue Veiltail along with a one-gallon tank with an LED base. He was named for Mako Island, a location on a 2006 show that I still enjoy, filmed at the real location in Scotland.

Nurse was a rescue from my then-imprisoned sister. When she got out, she had no desire to take care of him, and left me with a half-gallon tank, a share of the pellets I had given her, and a fish with a bloodred color and shredded fins. In the months he had lived with my sister and her children, he was named Bloop Bloop. In her letter form prison, my sister dubbed him "Lucias". Then, I decided to give him a new start with a new name, Nurse. It was because of his deep red color and Rebecca Nurse, a 72-year-old woman who was executed in the Salem Witch Trials of 1692 (I'm a pagan--and my mother says I have too much free time ).

Today, I bought tank ornaments, bloodworms, and natural seashells for my two boys. Mako received a few shells and a new plant to go with his old one, and Nurse got a large bridge and some shells as well.

My stepfather is against all these new things. He thinks Bettas should live in the cups they come in, nothing more. I am desperately trying to convince him otherwise, but the man has had his say, and there is not much I can do that I have not already done to change it.

Anyway, I hope to document the boys' progress in this journal. Thanks for reading!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome! I like your username and I look forward to hearing about your fish adventures.


----------

